# CV boot clamp tightness



## sasq40 (Feb 16, 2013)

So just wondering everyone opinion on boot clamp tightness. Im told different things, some say it can move a bit other say water will get in if you can rotate at all. Im tried with both style clamps and i have the tools and i cant seem to get it so the boot wont rotate. It doesnt rotate easy, i have to hold the cup and really try to get it to move. Will i be ok with that little amount of movement ?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's probably ok. Just get it as tight as you can w/o pinching it


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

You should have both the sealing surface of the boot and the sealing surface of the CV dry when you put it on, that way it makes a good seal.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't use the clamps I use the large zip ties , have never had a problem with the boots rotating or leaking


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

It doesn't have to be super tight but the surfaces need to be clean as possible. Heck, I've had one of mine installed with a zip tie for a band for about 6 years now. It hasn't moved or came loose yet. Lol

BFWDP


----------



## sasq40 (Feb 16, 2013)

K hopefully it's good then. I've cleaned both surfaces as good as I could. Guess I'll see once I get it back together how it holds


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

It hard to get the boot on and keep grease from touching it. I stand the axle up and pile the grease on in a pyramid shape. Then slide boot over.


----------

